# tape to block shellac finish?



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I am working on finishing a couple of projects using shellac. I need to mask off certain areas to prevent the shellac from penetrating that area. In some places I brush the shellac on and in another I apply shellac with a rag. Specifically I need to mask a 3/4" circle on a flat piece of cedar. I will later glue something to the masked area.

I have tried blue painter's tape and round white dots I purchased from the big box office supply store. Both had the shellac flow right under the tape / dot. In fact the shellac seemed to release the glue on the dots.

Will you suggest something that I can use to mask an area to prevent shellac from affecting that area.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Shellac penetrates so protecting the surface of a soft wood like cedar is not possible. It will bleed under the tape. 
I wouldn't worry about the area you plan to glue, you can glue over dewaxed shellac. You can spot sand the area to be glued afterward if you are afraid it wont hold.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

When building a guitar, a luthier will often shellac the rosette/binding channel before gluing in the inlay. This is to keep the glue from discoloring the surrounding soft, white soundboard. Whereas its not structural with a guitar inlay, it still sticks. Though you would ideally prefer raw wood for any gluing application, you shouldn't have to worry if a little creeps under the tape in your application.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

One of the applications requires gluing two pieces together. The way the pieces fit together it is hard to get in there and scrape the drying glue squeeze out off or to remove dried squeeze out. I was hoping that by masking the two pieces, shellacking them, and then gluing the pieces together the glue will not stick. It sounds like tightbound glue will stick to shellac. Do I understand this correctly?


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

They make a green masking tape for automotive masking. It resists strong solvents. Not sure if the alcohol in shellac will affect it.


----------

